# table saw blade for ripping 2 1/2 inch hardwood



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

need to rip 2 1/2 inch hardwood (oak) on my underpower bosch 10″ Worksite Table Saw, can any one suggest which blade I should use?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Almost any 24 tooth rip blade should work. On your saw, a thin kerf blade (3/32) would be a benefit.

More important...
Make sure that your fence is aligned correctly. Any misalignment will cause problems.

Make the cut in several passes? Three cuts a bit over 3/4 deep should do it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have this one*

It works just fine:
Amazon.com: Freud D1024X Diablo 10-Inch 24-Tooth ATB Ripping Saw Blade with 5/8-Inch Arbor and PermaShield Coating: Home Improvement


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The guys have given good advice. A decent 3/32" thin kerf 24T ripper should work best. A couple of my favorites are the Freud LU87R010, Infinity 010-124, CMT Orange 202.024.10, and the DeWalt Precision Trim DW7124PT. 

In addition to checking the alignment, it'll also help if the stock is flat and straight.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

knotscott said:


> In addition to checking the alignment, it'll also help if the stock is flat and straight.


+1 What _he_ said.
:thumbsup:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

zlzhao said:


> need to rip 2 1/2 inch hardwood (oak) on my underpower bosch 10″ Worksite Table Saw, can any one suggest which blade I should use?


Are You referring to your thickness or width ?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

MastersHand said:


> Are You referring to your thickness or width ?


Very good question?

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*width don't matter on a rip*



MastersHand said:


> Are You referring to your thickness or width ?


The width can be any dimension. The thickness is his concern since he mentioned "under powered" worksite saw.  bill


----------



## sanguo (Mar 12, 2011)

MastersHand said:


> Are You referring to your thickness or width ?


thickness, of course


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> The width can be any dimension. The thickness is his concern since he mentioned "under powered" worksite saw.  bill


You are of course aware of the comments that can be made about assuming?

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I assumed nothing*



GeorgeC said:


> You are of course aware of the comments that can be made about assuming? G


I "deduced" my response based on the information in the question.
The width of a rip can be any dimension within the capacity of the fence and that was not mentioned, so that would not be the issue. The question was which blade to use for ripping. An "under powered" worksite saw would/might have difficulty ripping a 2 1/2" thick hardwood board using a full kerf blade, so I recommend a thin kerf, like I use. I didn't assume anything. :no: bill


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Diablo D1024X works great in my Ryobi BT3100... Get it at Home Depot on the cheap, and it leaves nice clean cuts to boot! Not sure about that Bosch, but my Ryobi does this in one pass no sweat...


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> I "deduced" my response based on the information in the question.
> The width of a rip can be any dimension within the capacity of the fence and that was not mentioned, so that would not be the issue. The question was which blade to use for ripping. An "under powered" worksite saw would/might have difficulty ripping a 2 1/2" thick hardwood board using a full kerf blade, so I recommend a thin kerf, like I use. I didn't assume anything. :no: bill


I figured this however he Did not specify. He did mention 2 1/2" which could have been either his width to rip or his thickness.

You said the Width can be any dimension. Hey rip these parts what size Boss. Oh whatever you want


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

MastersHand said:


> Are You referring to your thickness or width ?


If you had any doubts about what the OP was referring to, I don't blame you to get clarification before answering. All too many times posts are worded in nonspecific terms. Much better to get it cleared up than just to assume what is meant and being way off with an answer.

Getting called out on your question that the answer was obvious, I thought was unnecessary.









 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*No one called anyone "out"*

Read the post.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK explain to me*



MastersHand said:


> I figured this however he Did not specify. He did mention 2 1/2" which could have been either his width to rip or his thickness.
> 
> You said the Width can be any dimension. Hey rip these parts what size Boss. Oh whatever you want


How would the width of a rip whether 2", 4", or 2 1/2" have any bearing on which blade to use? :blink: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> Read the post.


That's just how you see it. The OP could have explained what he meant, or was that up to you? As you say...just sayin'.









 







.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> How would the width of a rip whether 2", 4", or 2 1/2" have any bearing on which blade to use? :blink: bill


How am I to know skill level, equipment used or what he's doing. Not a mind reader better to gather as much intel to give the best answer. Do you use the same blade for everything you cut


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I stand by my answer*



zlzhao said:


> need to rip 2 1/2 inch hardwood (oak) on my underpower bosch 10″ Worksite Table Saw, can any one suggest which blade I should use?





rrich said:


> Almost any 24 tooth rip blade should work. On your saw, a thin kerf blade (3/32) would be a benefit.
> 
> .





woodnthings said:


> It works just fine:
> Amazon.com: Freud D1024X Diablo 10-Inch 24-Tooth ATB Ripping Saw Blade with 5/8-Inch Arbor and PermaShield Coating: Home Improvement





knotscott said:


> The guys have given good advice. A decent 3/32" thin kerf 24T ripper should work best. A couple of my favorites are the Freud LU87R010, Infinity 010-124, CMT Orange 202.024.10, and the DeWalt Precision Trim DW7124PT.
> 
> In addition to checking the alignment, it'll also help if the stock is flat and straight.





autre said:


> +1 What _he_ said.
> :thumbsup:





zlzhao said:


> t*hickness*, of course





dbhost said:


> Diablo D1024X works great in my Ryobi BT3100... Get it at Home Depot on the cheap, and it leaves nice clean cuts to boot! Not sure about that Bosch, but my Ryobi does this in one pass no sweat...


We seemed to have understood the question and responded similarly and were thanked by the OP.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just to kick things around, how would an 18 tooth rip blade do on thick hardwood with an under-powered saw? They probably aren't available in thin kerf, though.

Bill


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> We seemed to have understood the question and responded similarly and were thanked by the OP.


Congrats you flipped the coin and won. Glad you helped him. What if that's not what he meant which you didn't know from post , you assumed and got lucky. But then to try and make me look dumb for a very good point. The reason you got it right was you didn't even think of all variables and what he could have meant. Let's keep posting these negative replies towards good people and destroying threads


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> We seemed to have understood the question and responded similarly and were thanked by the OP.


What's all that prove...just that they *thought* they understood the post, and got lucky? Is it up to you to prove that MH *should* have guessed what the OP meant. All MH did was ask a question to make sure he could give a responsible answer, instead of just blurting out anything. 

I stand by my post...you think you didn't call him out the first time, but listing those responses sure did. He has as much right to ask a question as you do in giving an answer. What's the big deal anyway?










 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*still waiting for an answer*



woodnthings said:


> How would the width of a rip whether 2", 4", or 2 1/2" have any bearing on which blade to use? :blink: bill


The width of a rip has no bearing on which blade to use, the blade doesn't care where the fence is set. :no: bill


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> The width of a rip has no bearing on which blade to use, the blade doesn't care where the fence is set. :no: bill


It sure does if you have the wrong blade for the material you are cutting. Still waiting to hear what I did wrong


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

MastersHand said:


> Still waiting to hear what I did wrong


+1. :yes: He has already hijacked this thread to make a point of it. I too would like to hear what you did wrong.









 







.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

OK this is what I think.

The question was obviously about the thickness to several people including myself when I first read this thread. 

Mastershand's question was answered by Woodnthings but it was not him calling him out. I as well as many others have done the same type thing that woodnthings did in his post but there was no problem.

Mastershand I believe you did over react once again and for whatever reason cabinetman seems to have nudged it a little.

I looked at it several times and I'm sorry the width of a board does not have an affect of what type blade is needed for a rip. Tooth count and kerf would be the only thing that would affect the cutting capacity on a saw that was already classified as underpowered. 

Now can we all play nice?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> OK this is what I think.
> 
> The question was obviously about the thickness to several people including myself when I first read this thread.
> 
> ...


Ok this thread is already shot but I want to say one last thing. How was it obvious when I checked OP profile before asking question he seemed to be new. His lack of post said he may be in experienced so my question became valid.

As for me over reacting "Again" I don't see how defending yourself to a valid question can be perceived as an over reaction


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

MastersHand said:


> Ok this thread is already shot but I want to say one last thing. How was it obvious when I checked OP profile before asking question he seemed to be new. His lack of post said he may be in experienced so my question became valid.
> 
> As for me over reacting "Again" I don't see how defending yourself to a valid question can be perceived as an over reaction



The answer was obvious because width of lumber has nothing to do with type of blade or if the saw has enough power. Sure some questions can have multiple meanings if not described correctly. Just because he was new don't change the facts. If you can explain how the width would effect what blade to use I will consider it but it don't.

As for defending yourself. There really was no need to defend yourself. You are to worried that someone don't like you or is questioning your answer that you over react for a simple thing. Your always on the defensive. Woodnthings was just pointing out that the width had nothing to do with a rip cut blade requirement, That is a true fact. Now if he called you a name or added extra sarcasm maybe I could understand.
If it was a more complicated question that could have two meanings, again I could understand. That is not the case here.

If being wrong upsets you that much then you need to fix it because you will always be arguing with someone weather on here or in person. Debate is good but if it escalates often then there is a problem somewhere that needs addressing.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

MastersHand said:


> ......* Let's keep posting these negative replies towards good people and destroying threads*





MastersHand said:


> It sure does if you have the wrong blade for the material you are cutting. Still waiting to hear what I did wrong



Asking a question is never wrong.

You did nothing "wrong" until you posted the flame above. I asked a simple question of you "How would the width of a rip whether 2", 4", or 2 1/2" have any bearing on which blade to use? :blink: bill " which you were not able to answer. 

The thickness was stated, the equipment was stated, and the skill level is irrelevant, the blade don't care what his skill level is.

If you look at all my posts I challenge you to find a negative reply, except to johnray who deserved to be banned from the gitgo. We all piled in on the that thread. I try to be helpful and have got out of bed at night to take a photo or make a mock up more than once. Count the number of friends I have, then you will see what I mean. I don't solicit friends as you well know when you "befriended" me. You are now "unfriended" by me and that's the end of it. You have a hair trigger and that's what got you banned here last month. You need to calm down and think through what you post. No one will deny that you are a talented woodworker from the photos of your work. What will make you an asset to this forum is to offer useful advice in a civil manner, to be helpful rather than critical and to be respectful of others.....including your elders. You seem to have great admiration for you own father, and some of us are fathers as well and very proud of our children. Make your Dad proud of you every chance you can. That's all I ask of my son.  bill


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"The answer was obvious because width of lumber has nothing to do with type of blade or if the saw has enough power."

Answers are never obvious, at least they should not be treated as such. Right here on this forum we have seen numerous people make assumptions about an original question and the assumptions have turned out to be wrong.

Never, ever assume! In the specific question on this thread, it certainly looked like the 2 1/2" was a thickness. But I would never make that assumption. It never hurts to ask for specifics and then you know that you are answering the correct question and the readers of your answer and the question are not also having to make an assumption.

If nothing else, asking for specific information helps train all readers to proof their material and ensure that all pertinent information is presented.

George


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> Asking a question is never wrong.
> 
> You did nothing "wrong" until you posted the flame above. I asked a simple question of you "How would the width of a rip whether 2", 4", or 2 1/2" have any bearing on which blade to use? :blink: bill " which you were not able to answer.
> 
> ...


Really don't see how I was disrespectful towards you. You questioning my post was disrespectful. As for respect I do respect you and everyone on this forum. The only post I would ever take back was that directed to RRBROWN That was disrespectful and since have apologized and PMD back and forth numerous times. Any other post if perceived as harsh are purely standing up for myself.

I do admit when I'm wrong that's how we grow. We all need to think before we speak. Maybe thinking ok well the op didn't specifically say thickness so as Rediculous as you may think it is,it's valid because he didn't and move on


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Second time in three months that zlzhao's threads gets hijacked and turned into a pissing match. This isn't good.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Just go with rrich's post and ignore the rest.:laughing:


----------

